# Bassmaster Classic



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and a couple of friends are heading up to Birmingham on Friday the 21st, I've never been and am pretty excited to go. Were going to hang around and watch the weigh in Sunday evening and then head home. Has anyone been to one, I know there are a lot of things to do with the outdoor expo and all and wanted to know if there's something that I should not miss? I've been following it on the web, and Lake Guntersville is covered in ice and they have 6'' of snow on the ground, should make for interesting fishing conditions.


----------



## Brahma Bull (Feb 23, 2009)

I went in 2007 when it was at Lay Lake. It was a good time, catch the launch and weigh ins each day. Lots of free stuff available at the expo, (shirts, hats, samples) and u can register for drawings. You can meet with a lot of the pros there and talk with them get autos and pictures. Once the field is cut down, the guys who get cut spend their day at the expo in their sponsor's booths, that's the best time to talk shop with them. Bill Dance, Jimmy Houston, and Hank Parker are usually there for meet and greet. It's a good time you should enjoy it.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

I've been several time and been on the water close to the pros. Several informative demos, free stuff. The weigh in is awesome! Good luck and report back afterwards on the forum.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Fielro said:


> I've been several time and been on the water close to the pros. Several informative demos, free stuff. The weigh in is awesome! Good luck and report back afterwards on the forum.


Will do, maybe I'll do a "live from Guntersville" thread like the hunting section, take some pics and post whats going on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Darren, if you are going to G'ville swing by the cathedral caverns by Grant. Well worth the visit and most of the time it is not crowded.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I attended the Classic at Lake Hartwell in South Carolina....Expo is awesome....lots of vendors,sponsors and such. The weigh in is Cool too.Enjoy!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

The caverns look cool Cap'n Murph, I'm not driving, but I'm going to put them on my to do list.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Where are some pixs?

How did you like my hometown?


----------

